# Arroyo City Report - 7/21



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Arroyo City Report 7/21/11

The full moon brought stronger tides for a while and predictably strong fishing. For the most part, I have spent the last two weeks to the north, either running up to Peyton’s is still not holding tons of fish, but the outside dumps have been fishing well. North of the Eat Cut and Gladis’ Hole have both been outstanding. While it varied day to day, the fish seem to favor really shallow water during the tide and move slightly deeper as it slacks.

When I have fished to the south, I have been fishing South Cullen’s which has been holding plenty of fish on both sides of the dumps. But the big reason for fishing down there has been to head to the sand as soon as the sun gets high enough. Fishing in ankle deep water at Little Bahamas been really good with several fish in the 28 to 30 inch range. If you have never fished this area before, see some of the pictures below – gin clear water, green/blue creeks, mangroves and brilliant white sand. It is one of the most picturesque places I know of to fish for redfish.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Very nice! Wish my boat could get me that shallow! Really makes me want to switch over to a scooter.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Great post, can't believe you are fishing barefooted.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

How prolific are the snook down there? Any hookups


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

We generally have a lot of snook but the dry summer has made them really spotty in the Arroyo. I have not been to the ship channel in a couple of months but expect there are plenty down there right now. In fact, I had a guy a few weeks ago who caught a trout, a flounder, a redfish and a tarpon, all on fly, all before noon. We spent the rest of the day looking for a snook (he didn't want to go to the ship channel) and never found one. Bummer. A few snook pics from the Spring.....


----------

